# daiwa BG 20



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

i have 2 daiwa black and gold 20 to get rid of
used
100 each or trade for fathom 15
buyer pays shipping from 28607 
or pickup in boone 
or meet in buxton first couple weeks of december


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

sanjuanworm said:


> i have 2 daiwa black and gold 20 to get rid of
> used
> 100 each or trade for fathom 15
> buyer pays shipping from 28607
> ...


or trade for fathom 12


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> PM sent


😡


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> 😡


still available


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

sanjuanworm said:


> i have 2 daiwa black and gold 20 to get rid of
> used
> 100 each or trade for fathom 15
> buyer pays shipping from 28607
> ...


Saltist BG 20H's or BG 20 spinners ?


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

ha..not spinners


----------

